# setterm -blank 0 hat keine Auswirkungen [solved]

## raven88

Hallo,

ich würde gerne den Konsolenblank verhindern. Soweit ich das mitbekommen habe sollte dies mit setterm -blank 0 [-powersave off] möglich sein. Bei mir ist der Bildschirm nach einiger Zeit trotzdem wieder schwarz.

Powermanagemt ist in meinem kernel nicht integriert.

Habe ich irgendwas übersehen?

Gruß, raven.Last edited by raven88 on Mon Sep 24, 2007 9:38 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Aldo

Ich habe zusätzlich noch in ~/.kde/Autostart/autostart.sh den Eintrag

```
xset s off
```

stehen.

Und natürlich keinen Bildschirmschoner aktiviert.   :Very Happy: 

Also bei mir schaltet sich nichts ab.

Evtl. zusätzlich noch

```
xset -dpms
```

in die autostart.sh eintragen.

Probier mal aus und sag ob's klappt...

----------

## musv

```

setterm -blank 0

setterm -powersave off

```

So steht's bei mir in der /etc/conf.d/local.start drin und funktioniert.

----------

## musv

 *Aldo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> xset s off
> ```
> ...

 

Das ist alles für X und hat keine Auswirkungen auf die Konsole.

----------

## Aldo

Oh, sorry...

War wohl auf dem falschen Schiff...

Für die Konsole hab ich in der /etc/conf.d/local.start

```
for a in `seq 1 6`; do setterm -blank 0 > /dev/tty$a ; done
```

stehen.

Und es funktioniert...

----------

## raven88

In meiner local.start hatte ich ein paar Syntaxfehler.

Sieht jetzt so aus:

```
for x in $(seq 1 "${RC_TTY_NUMBER}") ; do

 setterm -blank 0 -powersave off > /dev/vcs${x} ;

done
```

Aber selbst wenn ich manuell

```

setterm -blank 0

setterm -powersaver off

```

eingebe wird der Bildschirm (nach schätzungsweise 15 Minuten) schwarz.

btw: Gibt es eine Möglichkeit Pakete für einen bestimmten Rechner auf einem anderen zu kompilieren? (Das update des gcc dauert bei 180 Mhz einfach zu lange.)

----------

## musv

 *raven88 wrote:*   

> In meiner local.start hatte ich ein paar Syntaxfehler.
> 
> Sieht jetzt so aus:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Bei mir funktionierts ohne Schleife und Angabe der einzelnen Konsolen.

 *raven88 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Aber selbst wenn ich manuell
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Steht da wirklich "powersaver"?

 *raven88 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> btw: Gibt es eine Möglichkeit Pakete für einen bestimmten Rechner auf einem anderen zu kompilieren? (Das update des gcc dauert bei 180 Mhz einfach zu lange.)

 

Mit Netzzugang:

1. Distcc

2. Ohne Distcc: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-208246.html

Ohne Netzzugang:

Quickpkg - Allerdings hab ich das noch nicht probiert.

----------

## raven88

hups... eingegeben hab ich powersave (grad nochmal nach geguckt)

Wie kann denn der Bildschirm schwarz werden, wenn powermangement überhaupt nicht im Kernel integriert ist?

Das ist total nervig. Mein Hauptrechner geht über den betroffenen ins Internet und jedes mal wenn der schwarz wird habe ich keine Verbindung mehr...   :Mad: 

P.S.:distcc ist genau das was ich brauche, danke.

----------

## raven88

Mysteriös, ... 0 ist laut man page der Standard bei setterm -blank. Gibts eine Möglichkeit sich den aktuellen Wert ausgeben zu lassen?

EDIT: Ich habe mich verlesen. Wird setterm -blank ohne Wert aufgerufen, ist 0 der Standard.

----------

## TheSmallOne

 *raven88 wrote:*   

> Das ist total nervig. Mein Hauptrechner geht über den betroffenen ins Internet und jedes mal wenn der schwarz wird habe ich keine Verbindung mehr...   

 

Hä?

Also normalerweise sollte das Ausblenden der Anzeige absolut keinen Einfluß auf den Durchsatz im Netzwerk haben. Mir scheint du hast hier ein ganz anderes Problem.

Kann es sein, das der Rechner im BIOS irgendwelche Stromsparfunktionen eingestellt hat, die nach einer Weile zu diesem Verhalten führen? Ich hatte mal einen Rechner, da konnte man von Anzeige ausblenden über Festplatte abschalten, bis hin zum kompletten Ausschalten eine ganze Menge konfigurieren.

----------

## raven88

Es waren tatsächlich die Bioseinstellungen. Die Powermanagementoptionen sind mir bisher überhaupt nicht aufgefallen.   :Embarassed: 

Vielen, vielen Dank euch allen.

Gruß, raben.

----------

## Kurmis

So weit ich verstehe, das screen Blanking wird im Kernel gemacht.

Wenn so, dann kann man es vielleicht auch irgend wo schon im Kernel [make menuconfig] abschalten ??

----------

